# Belden 8451 vs. 5500FE wire



## headcrab (Dec 14, 2009)

We are adding more stage connections and need to run new balanced line cables through the conduit. I've heard that we should use Belden 8451 but 5500FE is about half the price. Is there a reason I should not use the 5500FE?


----------



## museav (Dec 14, 2009)

8451 has a slightly tighter twist rate, larger drain wire (22AWG versus 24AWG) and slightly lower capacitance per foot compared to 5500FE. They both use 100% coverage Beldfoil shielding although 8451 uses a Z-fold and 5500FE a simpler shorting fold. There are several other similar small differences in the performance characteristics where 8451 exceeds 5500FE. Other than that, they have the same rating (CMR), same jacket (PVC) and same insulation (polypropylene). 5500FE has a bit smaller overall diameter, at least partially due to a slightly thinner jacket and insulation.

Unless the runs are extremely long, then I personally would find it difficult to say that the performance and construction differences justify twice the price for most applications.


----------



## headcrab (Dec 14, 2009)

What do you mean by long? I don't think ours will be more than 150 or 200 feet.


----------



## Footer (Dec 14, 2009)

headcrab said:


> What do you mean by long? I don't think ours will be more than 150 or 200 feet.



Your fine. Longer then 300' is typically "long".


----------



## FMEng (Dec 19, 2009)

The difference are pretty subtle.

I would go with 9451. It usually runs a bit cheaper than the old standard 8451 now. It is more widely used now because of the self stripping foil.

The additional twists per inch of 8451/9451 means it is bit less likely to pick up noise along the way than the 5500FE. The 8451/9451 is tinned, which makes it easier to get a nice solder connection, too. Tinning is essential if it gets terminated in a crimp or insulation displacement method.

Yeah, I'm old fashioned sometimes, but I have used miles of 9451 over the years.


----------



## museav (Dec 20, 2009)

FMEng said:


> Tinning is essential if it gets terminated in a crimp or insulation displacement method.


However, you do not want to tin the conductors for Phoenix style connectors as the tinning will flow under pressure and eventually the connection can loosen.


----------

